# Goat Record Keeping



## stano40

Is there a free goat keeping program for a backyard farmer?

bob


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

What a great question!!  

My older brother is a programmer and I was thinking of talking him into writing one for me...


----------



## mully

Go here ...all sorts of forms and great information, www.sheepandgoat.com  Hope this helps !!


----------



## stano40

Well let me know if he does, that would be terrific.  Just about every program out there for goat keeping is expensive and for large herds.

If anyone designs a program for Backyard Farming use that would be ideal, providing it's kept for free use.

The program could entail all of backyard application's since many backyard farmers have several different animals, such as chickens, goats, ducks, geese, sheep, horse's, etc.

bob


----------



## cmjust0

As a software developer myself, I feel compelled to ask...._why does everybody think software should be free?!?!?!??_  Programmers gotta eat too, ya know!  

   

I've thought about writing a windows desktop app in vb.net with maybe an embedded SQLite DBMS for keeping track of small goat herds, but for the time it would take....and considering how CHEAP a lot of goatfolk are  ...I figure it probably wouldn't be worth the effort.


----------



## lupinfarm

I could get my dad to write something. He's a network specialist but a lot of his job is to write programs for the banks he works for to keep things organized lol. 

He had talked about making something for the horses, most horse programs are geared toward large breeding operations not small farms with 2 horses lol.

And of course being my dad, there would also be a version for Linux users like me (I use Linux Mint lol).


----------



## stano40

Well, that was helpful.

There are a lot of useful programs out there where a developer can ask for a donation or even a small fee for good updates.


----------



## cmjust0

Or, I could follow the "open source" model where I write an entire app, release all the source code to the world like a big white dove, flying high on wings of peace and happiness, fa la la la la........aaaaaaaaand then immediately found a "support" company which does nothing but take the base code, compile it, stuff it into user-friendly installation packages, train some Indians to provide support for it, and charge a few thousand bucks for the trouble.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> As a software developer myself, I feel compelled to ask...._why does everybody think software should be free?!?!?!??_  Programmers gotta eat too, ya know!


I understand completely!  In fact, my approach in my brother's case will resolve this issue directly: 

Goat management program for goatherder=goat cheese for programmer!

It's not to say I woudn't like to take advantage of free material already available, but I wouldn't ask my bro to spend all that time developing something without compensation.


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not create your own spreadsheet on Excel or something.


----------



## stano40

I think I'm talking to the wrong group, sorry I asked.

end


----------



## lupinfarm

Aww guys you're all so mean! No wonder no one wants to come and play lol. cm, one completely workable solution is to make a program for the mass market (or backyard market? hehe) and offer up free activiation codes for a short period of time to those on BYH and the sister sites then start charging. 

Didn't someone do that already with a chicken program? 

Hmm... I think I may have to look into all this now... darn... well it's a good thing I have a computer guy in the family who would be willing to do it. My dad does this sort of stuff for fun when he's not working LOL.


----------



## cmjust0

Yeah...

Imagine if someone came here and posted a thread called "Goat feed" that read "Does anyone know where I can get free goat feed?  Every feed store I visit has a bunch of it and they want a lot of money, but I don't need that much.  I just need enough for a few head.  So If any of you out there decide to start producing goat feed for the backyard farmer, that would be ideal -- provided it's available free, of course.  Oh, and if it could be formulated to also be appropriate to feed horses, ducks, chickens, geese, sheep, and other livestock, that would be great."

As a developer, that's precisely how this thread strikes me.  So if I seem a little taken aback, that's why.


----------



## lupinfarm

But thats the thing, the OP was not suggesting it like that at all. The problem with buying software is that a lot of it is geared toward the big farms and it also costs a heck of a lot of cash too. So now we're in a position where we don't need software for 5 trillion goats but a simple program geared toward a smaller farming operation (or hobby farming). I think if a developer were to offer a "free for a limited time" deal, it would work out. You get free publicity on the software and a select amount of people gets free software.

lol... I wish I could find "hobbiest" feeds  I need/want Noble goat but the only way to get it is to get my feed store to order ONE TON!!!!!!!!! I have 2 goats! :O:O


----------



## lupinfarm

I need to shut up now before things start to go a wry lol.

Om nom nom banana bread.....


----------



## cmjust0

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> But thats the thing, the OP was not suggesting it like that at all. The problem with buying software is that a lot of it is geared toward the big farms and it also costs a heck of a lot of cash too. So now we're in a position where we don't need software for 5 trillion goats but a simple program geared toward a smaller farming operation (or hobby farming).


I get what you're saying, but here's the thing..  Say, for instance, you decided to include a SQLite embedded database with your desktop application in order to store goat-related data.  To do so requires designing, normalizing, and optimizing several tables, then writing code to create the tables, writing import/export routines to add/modify/delete table data, setting references to a SQLite wrapper library for .NET programming languages, writing routines to open, close, and query the database, on and on and on..  Not to mention writing a dependable, user-friendly user interface around it, which is actually _most_ of the work.

From that point, it really makes no difference if you want to store data for 25 head or 25 thousand head or 2.5 million head..  Seriously..  There's no difference, so far as the backend coding is concerned.  

Point being, the fact that the software may be targetted at backyard herdsfolk doesn't make it any less difficult to produce than if it were aimed at herds containing many thousands of goats.

I realize that CattleMax and others have "small herd" software with a limit of 50 head, but it's the same software as their "big herd" packages.  The small herd package is _capable_ of storing more than 50 head, I'm sure, but they've set an artificial limit to prevent it.  The small herd deal is just extra money for them..  The limit is only there to keep people with 500 or 50000 head from purchasing the $125 small herd version when CattleMax knows those types of operations can afford the more expensive version.



			
				lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I think if a developer were to offer a "free for a limited time" deal, it would work out. You get free publicity on the software and a select amount of people gets free software.


Right...and then distribute the free executable to their pals when I start charging, at which point and I'm SOL.  



			
				lupinfarm said:
			
		

> lol... I wish I could find "hobbiest" feeds  I need/want Noble goat but the only way to get it is to get my feed store to order ONE TON!!!!!!!!! I have 2 goats! :O:O


See, there ya go..  It's not worth the feed store's time to order you a few bags, so they set a minimum of a ton to make it worth their while...  

Now....I must ask...have you considered asking the feed store to not only order those few bags, but give them to you free for a limited time, since....well, I guess you will probably never need that many anyway?

The strategy doesn't really hold up when you think about it in those terms, does it?  

Now imagine how quickly it falls apart if you could do a copy/paste on feed and create it out of thin air!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Unfortunately, I think it comes down to that there are no GOOD free or low cost programs out there and the programs that are out there are costly and for large farms. Personally, I just use the old pencil and paper method. I just don't have enough animals to warrant purchasing any of those programs.


----------



## JerseyXGirl

I received a copy of the "free"  chicken trackin program that was offered to a few (I think they offered up 15 copies)  and I LOVE IT and have since suggested it to numerous people.  

You have to start somewhere with ANY new product, whether offering it at "Sale" price or at a discounted price, coupons, in store promotions, mail in rebates etc...etc...

Consumers don't care how long it took you to develop it.  The bottom line is it worth it to purchase it and how are you gonna convince them that it is so they'll come back for more.


----------



## lupinfarm

I had the chicken tracking software too  It was fabulous but I switched my operating system to Linux Mint and lost it sadly  I'm going to get my dad to make me something for my desktop though.


----------



## cmjust0

JerseyXGirl said:
			
		

> Consumers don't care how long it took you to develop it.  The bottom line is it worth it to purchase it and how are you gonna convince them that it is so they'll come back for more.


I care how long it takes to develop something, and so do most other programmers.  And we're also well aware that people expect software -- even very niche software -- to be free, or very nearly so.

Which, of course, is why nobody's finding any free or super-cheap goat tracking software.


----------



## BoggyBranch

We just create spreadsheets on "word processing" programs and just plug in data ( we keep track of 100 chickens and 15 goats, etc).


----------



## Goatzilla

I haven't tried this one, and I don't know exactly how much they're giving you for free, but maybe worth a look. http://www.agritecsoft.com/en/


----------



## mully

I posted a site earlier that has many useful forms and they are free ...did "yall's" miss it ??


----------



## ()relics

most word processing platforms have some sort of basic spreadsheet format.  It takes a little time but you can rather easily set up a spreadsheet to suit your needs...my son set up a very basic one for a 4H project, he is 10...Granted I don't have the skills to set-up one with all the bells and whistles of a marketed software package...but ours works for us...And I'm too cheap to spend money on anything but a good animal...Sorry CM....


----------



## Roll farms

I've got a (paper) notebook I've written everything down in since I started having goats for 'a bidness' as opposed to pets.  
Every month I write down who needs what (as far as vaccinations, fecal checks, deworming, etc.) on a calendar and then check it off and write it in said notebook as things are done.

In 7 years, my notebook hasn't crashed, lost my data, needed an update to it's software, etc.  
I've pondered the software but... I just don't see how it could help me. 

Mayhap I'm missing something....?

Seriously, what is it these programs do that make them so helpful?

As far as expenses, I created an Excel spreadsheet that is awesome, it does my math for me and gives me a year end total sheet for both the birds and the goats, for tax purposes.


----------



## ()relics

....yeah I have the book too...It is filled with registration papers and records "from the begining"....It always stays on the kitchen table, unless it is in my hand, so if the house is on fire I'll know exactly where it is...


----------



## Mini-M Ranch

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> release all the source code to the world like a big white dove, flying high on wings of peace and happiness, fa la la la la........


I play a mean Irish PennyWhistle...I could write you a little theme song for the "big release"


----------



## Roll farms

> so if the house is on fire I'll know exactly where it is...


Ain't it pitiful that I'd probably grab 'the notebook' before I worried about anything else???

I have reg. papers in a seperate binder.  I don't want to risk smearing birthing uck on them...or chocolate...or valbazen.


----------



## samplekasi

mully said:
			
		

> I posted a site earlier that has many useful forms and they are free ...did "yall's" miss it ??


I saw it and actually went to it but there seems to be a lot to wade through so I have not found the forms yet


----------



## cmjust0

()relics said:
			
		

> most word processing platforms have some sort of basic spreadsheet format.  It takes a little time but you can rather easily set up a spreadsheet to suit your needs...my son set up a very basic one for a 4H project, he is 10...Granted I don't have the skills to set-up one with all the bells and whistles of a marketed software package...but ours works for us...And I'm too cheap to spend money on anything but a good animal...Sorry CM....


Hey, I totally get it..  That's why I haven't written the first line of code for such a project.


----------



## JerseyXGirl

There are is a basic program: Goat Breeders Notebook for only $39.  There's also the business goat one which runs $97.  http://www.goatsoftware.com/  There's a free demo that you can try before you decide to buy.


----------



## homesteadapps

We have animals including goats, rabbits, chickens, pigs  and could not find what we were looking for.

We developed the My Animal Manager at homesteadapps.com.  It is a very nice record keeping system that allows the user to add as much or as little detail as they wish. 

It can track feed usage, production, income and expenses, medical and veterinary and breeding. There is an at a glance summary that shows current items that need attention across all of your farm animals, such as  an animal due soon, follow up medication, wormers, etc. There are also summary reports per animal which show everything from fee and production to breeding, medical, and income.

The intro special is only $9.99 right now but it is going up to $24.95 in December, since we are having a special right now.

To browse through the screen shots and help use:
http://homesteadapps.com/app/animal/help/myanimals-add-edit-details.php

The special offers can be found here:
http://www.homesteadapps.com/special/specialoffer.php

We are glad to work with the users of the software to add features, etc... Just use our contact form.

It works with any computer with a web browser so PC, Linux, MAC are not left out. The data is stored and backed up online so it is safe and available anywhere you log on from. You don't have to worry about data loss. Backed up everyday.

Below is a screen shot of the at-a-glance summary.


----------



## rebelINny

All of my "stuff" gets written down in a notebook and a calender. There is a great breeding/kidding spreadsheet at www.fiascofarm.com that you can open up with Excel and print. It is great. I use it every year and love it. As far as everything else, I find I enjoy "writing" it all down .


----------



## homesteadapps

The software isn't for everyone, but the better the records you keep the more time and money you will save in the long run. We wanted to create a product to allow anyone with animals an easy way to keep good records that is easy to use and affordable.

We write everything down too and enter everything once a month, except important dates such as breeding & medical items so that the software can alert us of upcoming dates. At the end of the month I spend about 5 minutes entering the past month's data and can see the year to date totals for everything compared to last year whether it is financial, production, feed usage, breeding etc... I can see breeding totals over the lifetime of an animal and compare not just the females record, but the males record too.

We have a few goats but a large herd of rabbits and when you have 20+ rabbits having babies, well a mistake can cost you a litter, or  a breeding period. It also allows you to see the performance of the group or individual . You can spot an animal quickly that isn't breeding well, or not producing.

We have provided free monthly / daily record keeping forms that anyone can download and they allow you to enter your farm's name before printing them. We will keep this area updated on a regular basis.

http://www.homesteadapps.com/app/free/forms/

FORM #A002 Is good for Dairy Goats


----------



## 7milecreekranch

I know your question is old, but I am new to this & wanted to share. I recently came across an inexpensive online program I am using for record keeping of my goats. It is only $9.99/year & you can find it at homesteadapps.com

Good luck!


----------

